# Stable bandages - How long is it safe to leave them on for?



## PapaFrita (13 August 2006)

OK, following on from PF falling over in trailer and hurting herself because eejit groom couldn't be bothered to put her bandages on, i was wondering (for the sake of my own piece of mind) whether it was ok to put them on as soon as PF had cooled down from  SJing (always in the morning) and leave them on until she gets home (late afternoon) or is this too long?
Hopefully Fabian will be coming to shows with us from now on, and I DO trust him to put them on, but I thought I'd ask anyway.
And in case anyone was wondering why I don't put them on myself at the last minute, well, usually I do, but because I rely on lifts to shows, sometimes we leave well before the horses, and sometimes the horses get whisked away earlier then expected (transport people often have to shift quite alot of horses to the same show)


----------



## Fairynuff (13 August 2006)

I cant see any problem so long as theyre not too tight. Maybe a good idea to put some cooling gel on before the bandaging? Mairi.


----------



## PapaFrita (13 August 2006)

Good idea, thanks Mairi


----------



## piebaldsparkle (13 August 2006)

Can't see any problem.  Have regularly left stable bandages on over night if Sparks has been lame to support the good leg.


----------



## RunToEarth (13 August 2006)

I bandage up almost every night in the deep winter and he sleeps in them, so IMO a few hours wont do any harm!


----------



## Weezy (13 August 2006)

Yep I leave them on over night too!


----------



## star (13 August 2006)

regularly leave them on overnight as long as padded well underneath.  Dan currently wearing one 24/7, changed once a day as his leg must not be exposed to the sun (although have taken it off today as definitely no sun here, just lots of wet stuff!)


----------



## mandy4727 (13 August 2006)

PF.  Be very very careful.  Someone I know went to a cross country 2 weeks ago.  Did the very same thing and put bandages for a few hours afterwards.  Next day horses legs up like balloons.  Took horse to vet.  Bandages had been on too long and you should see it's legs now.  They will heel but. It had to go on antibotics, all the hair has dropped off and a big bit of skin and fur hanging off this morning and all smelly.  Going back to vets.  Horse will be fine and make a full recovery.  All cos he bandages were on too long.


----------



## Zebedee (13 August 2006)

Bet they were elasticated? Stable bandages with gamgee or fibrgee underneath should be fine 24/7, provided that they are re-done daily. My mare gets swollen hind legs if she stays in unless bandaged, and as foal is on box rest at the moment she is wearing hers all the time.


----------



## PapaFrita (14 August 2006)

Oooh, scary! Actually... to my eternal shame I did something similar to one of my horses once long ago 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  fortunately damage only superficial, but now I _know_ how to put the blinking things on properly


----------



## vicijp (14 August 2006)

See no problem with what you are intending PF, as long as the legs arent wet. If I need to leave bandages on I always redo them every 12 hours.


----------

